

Glue: Command line tool to generate CSS sprites [lightning talk video] - d0ugal
http://klewel.com/conferences/djangocon-2012/index.php?talkID=28

======
d0ugal
Other related links;

Documentation: <http://glue.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html>

GitHub: <https://github.com/jorgebastida/glue>

